

IOS 7 Might Be The Death of Apple - jtnadams
http://jada.ms/blog/ios-7

======
cstrat
Article works now :)

I also noticed that you changed the theme from a svbtle one to a custom one -
a welcome change, I dislike seeing the svbtle theme used on other blogs.

You make some valid points in the article, but not sure how you come to the
conclusion that this is the death of Apple. An obvious hyperbole - but even so
- if Apple have taken inspiration from competitors. That is not a kiss of
death in itself. As long as they do things differently where it matters they
will have a unique value prob for customers.

------
cstrat
I actually to read what you wrote but your site is down...

~~~
jtnadams
It should be working now.

~~~
cstrat
:( Not found.

